# Sony Sells Out of PS Vita Pre-Launch Bundles



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony Sells Out of PS Vita Pre-Launch Bundles*










It looks like the PlayStation Vita is off to a solid start in the west, as First Edition Bundles of the system completely sold out.

In an interview with GameSpot, Guy Longworth, Sony’s senior VP of PlayStation marketing shared the company’s excitement over the successful launch of the Vita. With regard to initial sales, he said:_It went great. We sold out our prelaunch bundles, so we’re excited about that. We got a great response to it._​He went on to discuss software over the course of the early launch week, noting some of the system’s top sellers._The best-selling so far is Uncharted: Golden Abyss. It’s been warmly received, and that really doesn’t surprise us given the popularity of that franchise with our core consumers. There are a number of others that appear to be doing well: Little Deviants, Hot Shots Golf, ModNation Racers… It’s very early days, but Uncharted is top of the charts so far._​As far as support for the Vita post-launch, Longworth made a point to assure gamers that there will be plenty of quality content to keep you busy through 2012 and beyond._We’ve got an incredible lineup of first- and third-party games this year. At launch we’ve got 26 titles, and there are currently over 100 titles in development worldwide, meaning we’re going to have compelling content right throughout the year. You’re going to have a whole range of titles coming out, including Ruin, Little Big Planet, and then from third parties, all the big brands are going to be there: Street Fighter, Assassin’s Creed, BioShock, Mortal Kombat, and, of course, Call of Duty._​Be sure to share with us your thoughts on the Vita thus far in the comments below. Also let us know which upcoming games you are most looking forward to.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

... and I was one of them!


----------

